# BIOS Update..., wann sinnvoll?



## Eminem (3. Februar 2004)

Also ich habe schon seit längerem vor mein Bios zu updaten, alerdings würde ich gerne wissen, ob das immer sinnvoll ist oder ob es da einige Faktoren gibt, bei denen es nicht ratsam wäre? Und ist es möglich das Update irgendwann wieder zu deinstallieren?

MFG Eminem


----------



## blubber (3. Februar 2004)

Hi,

wieso willst du es überhaupt updaten, wenn alles problemlos läuft?
Never change a running system.

bye


----------



## Eminem (3. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von blubber _
> *wieso willst du es überhaupt updaten, wenn alles problemlos läuft?
> Never change a running system.
> *



schön wärs, bei mir läuft nicht gerade viel problemlos 

MFG Eminem


----------



## zirag (3. Februar 2004)

Also ob du das wieder zurücksetzten kannst hängt vom Bioshersteller ab , bei mir ( AWARD Modular Bios ) kann ich ein BackUp beim Update machen , und später das alte wieder raufmachen , und nen BiosUpdate würd ich nur machen wenn eine neue Hardware nicht anständig läuft und auch mit den neusten Treibern nicht 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Eminem (4. Februar 2004)

Ok, gut Danke...!
Dann hat sich das bei mir erledigt, werd mein Bios vorerst nicht updaten.

MFG Eminem


----------



## Fabian (4. Februar 2004)

Egal ob du jetzt updaten willst oder nicht waer es interessant zu wissen, welcher Motherboard Hersteller, welches Board und welche Version du drauf hast. Dann kann man im Changelog schauen und nachlesen, ob es eben was wichtiges gibt das geaendert wurde.


----------



## Eminem (4. Februar 2004)

Also mein Bord ist von ASRock undzwar das K7VT4-4X und drauf hab ich das AMI BIOS, hoffe ich hab da nichts durcheinander gebracht  

MFG Eminem


----------



## Fabian (4. Februar 2004)

Und hier ist schon das Changelog:



> 1.70
> 1. AMD Athlon XP 2600+ CPU should be shown correctly on the POST.
> 
> 1.50
> ...


Jetzt kannst du selbst entscheiden ob du ein Update willst/brauchst.

Download BIOS 1.70 
Anleitung BIOS Update 

;-]


----------



## Eminem (4. Februar 2004)

Hm wenn ich auch noch wissen würde was das alles bedeutet, könnte ich mirs überlegen  
Aber trotzdem Danke für Deine Mühe ;-) 

MFG Eminem


----------

